# 18" Power Roller?



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi all, I was wondering, does anyone know if there is such thing as an 18" power roller I could use with my airless? I'd be interested in one for the apartment turnover painting I do. I've got a 9" power roller but I think they go faster using my regular 18" roller but I was thinking if they made an 18" power roller that would be my best bet for speed, especially on some of the ones I do with the textured walls. I've done some searching online but to no avail so I just thought I'd stop in and ask here. Thanks!!!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have the 9" power roller set up also and want an 18" bad but same here can't find any, I don't think they make one yet.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

An 18inch power would be sweet, never heard of one though. Maybe you could invent one and make a million. I have a power rig that sprays right in front of the roller instead of pushing through the nap, it's really old, haven't seen another one like it


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

joshmays1976 said:


> An 18inch power would be sweet, never heard of one though. Maybe you could invent one and make a million. I have a power rig that sprays right in front of the roller instead of pushing through the nap, it's really old, haven't seen another one like it



titan makes something basically what you described.


18" would be cool, I'll have to ask around.


----------

